# Argus GTII Kit by Voopoo



## KZOR (27/3/22)

I was surprised by a UPS package Friday afternoon and on opening it i was confronted with the new Argus GTII kit.
Loved the packaging, look of the kit but when i started using it i was surprised even more in a good way.
Will post a YT review on this tomorrow but all i can say for now is "Wow".

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (28/3/22)

Don't order too hastily ....... there is an issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/3/22)

KZOR said:


> there is an issue



Voopoo strikes again...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (28/3/22)

Nah ... think we ok with the kit. 
All the issues that i came across can all either be related to the batteries or the contact points.
If the positive terminals of the batteries are not protruding enough then one tends to get those issues.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/3/22)

KZOR said:


> Nah ... think we ok with the kit.
> All the issues that i came across can all either be related to the batteries or the contact points.
> If the positive terminals of the batteries are not protruding enough then one tends to get those issues.



Thanks @KZOR .

Is it something a vaping layman will be able to resolve as batteries are set in size and not anything we can change there (unless a thinner wrap is used), or must the connection points on the mod be adjusted slightly by not-so-much brute force? And did they resolve the ramp-up? And And and And I know I must wait for the video, I am sure you will answer all these questions . The OG Argus GT was a very nice hand-feel mod, I am sure a more robust and "better" performer will draw the attention of those still using the OG one.

I shall wait patiently for your YT popup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (28/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> or must the connection points on the mod be adjusted slightly by not-so-much brute force?


Yes but only if you using batteries with dents in the terminal ends. I noticed that one of my batteries had a dent on the positive side (likely caused by the previous mod) so to cater for those batteries i just gently lifted the positive side of the contact plate.
It is only held in place by glue so be sure to press down on the negative side when attempting this.
PROBLEM HAS LEFT THE BUILDING! And you automatically get rid of the rattle with some battery pairs.
My love for the mod has been mended.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (28/3/22)

Great review @KZOR glad you managed to sort out the connection issue do you think it will replace your trusty aegis mods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (28/3/22)

Mzr said:


> it will replace your trusty aegis mods


Nope but it will certainly accompany it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (28/3/22)

As it turns out i did not even have to bend the contact plate.
Henry Landsberg, one of my channel members, spotted a skew/stuck inner terminal in the video.
So i just took a long knife and applied some force to the jammed contact terminal and BOOM ...... it became unstuck and popped into position.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (29/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

